# How to add new layers of substrate to active tank



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

When we put together the current tank, we never had planned on doing live plants. However, now that we have, (our new lighting is in route from San Fran as we speak), i'm thinking it might be a good idea to add some new layers of substrate to the tank underneath the gravel. Currently in the 55 gallon tank, all we have at the bottom is gravel.

How do we go about adding new substrate under the gravel w/out destroying everything? hahaha. 

Also, before I go into my thoughts on how to do it, what would be the proper laying underneath?


My thoughts:

1) Vacuum up all the gunk since my last water change thats built up in the gravel. Try to minimize amount of water i take out doing this.

2) Vacuum out about 3/4 the water into those big storage tubs you can get at walmart for like 6 bucks. 

3) Then put everything in the tank, into the water in the tub. This includes living plants, fish, even the decor.

4) Next, vacuum out as much of the water as i can possibly get.

5) At this point i could scoop out all the rocks and start fresh, or i could scoop half over to one side, lay my new layers then cover that back up. Then scoot half over to the other side, and do the same.

6) Then add back the water, fish, plants, and decor.


Thats the only way i've considered doing it.

Any other thoughts on a better way? Even if its not an easier way, what would be the best way for my tank?

Thanks for your tips.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

If you plan to have a planted aquarium. I would get rid of the old gravel and start with the substrate that is used for plants. Other wise you will have a mess on your hands.


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

what would be the recommended layers of substrate? thickness and everything?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

"beaslbob" style (which is what I'm using) consist of 3 1" layers. On the bottom, peat moss. in the middle, play sand. and on the top, you can use more sand if you'd like probably, but I'm just using standard aquarium gravel


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks for the advice.


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

what does the sand do for the plants?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Plants like fine-grained material like sand to sink their roots into. It allows them to "grab" the substrate and anchor themselves more firmly. The bottom layer is a nutrient-rich mix of different things (I did mine sphagnum peat moss and Laterite), but I've heard of people mineralizing potting soil, mixing it with pottery clay, and pouring the mud into a sand-lined tank, then topping off with the rest of the sand.


----------



## driftwood (Feb 13, 2011)

My plants are growing just fine in just gravel... just sayin


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I don't think the method you listed is such a bad route. I did something similar to a couple of my tnks and everything turned out well. But...that was using Eco-complete. There is no need to rinse Eco and makes this type of transition much easier.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

jrman83 said:


> Personally, I don't think the method you listed is such a bad route. I did something similar to a couple of my tnks and everything turned out well. But...that was using Eco-complete. There is no need to rinse Eco and makes this type of transition much easier.


You mixed the existing substrate with the Eco Complete? I'm still undecided when I add the Eco whether I can just add it on top of the gravel or should I mix it. I'm definitely not pulling everything out. And should I just work around my current plants, or pull them and then replant? They're doing so well I hate to disturb them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

saltydad said:


> You mixed the existing substrate with the Eco Complete? I'm still undecided when I add the Eco whether I can just add it on top of the gravel or should I mix it. I'm definitely not pulling everything out. And should I just work around my current plants, or pull them and then replant? They're doing so well I hate to disturb them.


I pulled out about as much as I added. I wasn't trying to get 100%, but more to get rid of most of the standard pebble gravel that I had. If you add 20 of Eco, pull out 20 of what's in now. Or, addeven more Eco. I then took my hands and churned it all to get a good mix. You can add it on top but you need to think about where the roots will be.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Good point. My gravel is almost like sand in size, so I think I'll just mix it for the roots. Thanks for your help, Ben, Sorry to hog your thread, Sharkattack.


----------

